# Storing vinyl question



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

I am interested to know if there is any benefit to storing vinyl in those egg boxes you can get from Ikea, see picture 2, with about 50 vinyl in each box or if it is OK to just stack them on a shelf with no divider as I do, picture 1. This is not my stack by the way! Mine are more upright but still I have about 250-300 records on one shelf with no partitions.









(Sorry not sure if this is the right place for this, please move if not!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FPwtc said:


> I am interested to know if there is any benefit to storing vinyl in those egg boxes you can get from Ikea, see picture 2, with about 50 vinyl in each box or if it is OK to just stack them on a shelf with no divider as I do, picture 1. This is not my stack by the way! Mine are more upright but still I have about 250-300 records on one shelf with no partitions.
> 
> View attachment 86281
> 
> ...


The fist picture kills your vinyl .


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice picture. Faced with this choice I would prefer my vinyl to be in an upright position.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Casebearer said:


> Nice picture. Faced with this choice I would prefer my vinyl to be in an upright position.


Is it to do with the vinyl not being upright or that the vinyl is weighing down on the other LPs that can damage them?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FPwtc said:


> Is it to do with the vinyl not being upright or that the vinyl is weighing down on the other LPs that can damage them?


Yes it does, keep them upright.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Keeping the vinyl upright keeps them from warping. It is vital to keep them in a cool, dry place because humidity can wreak havoc with the grooves, and heat can wreck them too.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Yes it does, keep them upright.


thanks for the advise guys!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FPwtc said:


> thanks for the advise guys!


Always a pleasure. :tiphat:


----------

